# 5-htp while breastfeeding, is it ok?



## ChristianAPmommy25 (May 10, 2007)

Hello ladies
If anyone can help me or has expeirence with this, would be GREAT. My ND prescribed me 100 mg/day of 5-htp. I took last night and today I feel so much better. However while researching it online (I can never be too sure) I read it can suppress lactation and may not be safe for nursing infants. My daughter is 10 months old and weighs 21 pounds.

Does anyone know or has anyone used a similiar dose and whats been the outcome? I will not use regular antidepressants because I have had terrible expeirence with them in the past.

Any nursing moms use while bfing? I dont want my milk supply to decrease and I defintley DONT want it to harm my baby. Please PLEASE if anyone has had any expeirence reply or PM me. Thank you so much
God bless,
Mary


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I can't imagine how it could be any more dangerous to a nursing baby than SSRIs are- and SSRIs have been studied for safety during nursing and in general found to be OK.

5-HTP encourages your body to make its own seratonin, while SSRIs increase the seratonin in your brain by keeping your body from breaking down the seratonin that's already there.

The increase in seratonin obviously ins't dangerous for babies because otherwise SSRIs wouldn't be safe for nursing moms. 5-HTP is a completely natural and most likely safer than SSRIs.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree. I think generaly what happens is that there is no official testing with many things so they can't say for sure. My prenatal vitamins said "If you are pregnant or nursing ask a dr before use"


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know specifically about 5HTP, but I do work in the supplement industry and the whole don't take while pregnant or nursing is often a legality issue. If there are no studies proving it is safe, it is considered unsafe.


----------



## ChristianAPmommy25 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks ladies SO much for all your replies. I am sitting here just so unsure of what to do. My other concern is if it truly suppresses lactation? Has anyone taken it and not had any problems with milk supply? Thanks again for your replies!
God bless, Mary


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for asking Mary, I've been wondering as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deir* 
My prenatal vitamins said "If you are pregnant or nursing ask a dr before use"

Isn't this funny? I remember reading this on my prenatals when pg, and thought, "wha...?" I figure if it says, "consult a physician," it's ok to take


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

A pharmacist once told me that it has to do with legality. I would ask a naturopath or a pharmacist (I tend to have good results from talking to pharmacists... they seem to know more than most doctors)


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Check out the PPD board under Pregnancy and Birth. I'm guessing this has been discussed over there.
~Cath


----------



## ChristianAPmommy25 (May 10, 2007)

Thank you for the replies! My ND says its totally OKAY. I decided to take the lower dose though 50 mg instead of 100 just to be safe. I apperciate your help!
God bless, Mary


----------

